# Alice ou Free ?



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

Je vais partir de chez Wanadoo, et j'hésite entre Alice et Free...
Lequel me conseillez-vous niveau qualité / prix ?


----------



## demougin (29 Novembre 2005)

pourquo ipartir?

fais une recherche sur ce site ou vas sur macadsl.com


----------



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

Parceque Wanadoo est beaucoup trop cher face à ses concurents.

Là j'ai découvert le site Zone adsl, je vais voir ce qui a l'air le mieux, mais je voulais les avis des gens qui ont déjà cs fournisseurs.


----------



## demougin (29 Novembre 2005)

je suis sur wanadoo et j'y reste malgré un surcoût parce que je n'ai aucun problème

j'ai des ami qui sont allé sur free : retour sur wanadoo au bout de 9 mois (j'en ai un qui a fait pareil avec nerim qui a pourtant bonne réputation)

...


----------



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est ce qui n'allait pas sur Free ? Maintenant tu me fais hésiter lol... 

Parceque en fait j'ai commandé la LiveBox, mais j'hésite à la refuser maintenant.


----------



## Kevinou (29 Novembre 2005)

Je suis chez Free depuis plus de 2 ans et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème, pareil pour toutes les personnes que je connais.

Les seules petits soucis venaient généralement d'un bug dans l'interface chaise-clavier.

edit : Si c'est Alice en personne qui vient t'installer la ligne, n'hésite pas et cours chez Alice


----------



## ntx (29 Novembre 2005)

Pareil, chez suis je Free depuis 1 an et demi, et tous les potes aussi. Pas de problème. 
Mais il est vrai que Free n'est pas reconnu pour sa hotline de qualité donc il vaut mieux ne pas avoir de problèmes 
D'un autre côté, ils sont le plus en pointe de la technologie (voir les news de ses derniers jours pour le super-DSL à 174 Mbits/s  mais apparemment aussi des tests en vrai sur du 100 Mbits/s), et si tu es en dégroupé tu auras la télé.


----------



## geoffrey (29 Novembre 2005)

Je suis chez free depuis 3 ans et je n'ai aucun problème


----------



## demougin (29 Novembre 2005)

pannes de liaison assez fréquentes, messagerie non fiable
lieu : villejuif


----------



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

Mhh... mnt je porterais bien mon choix sur Free, d'autant plus que Alice ne fait pas encore le dégroupage dans ma ville, au contraire de Free.


----------



## NIFUR (29 Novembre 2005)

Free est très bien s'il n'y a pas de question à poser ou à se poser,toujours à la pointe du progrès (=APPLE d'unre certaine façon), sauf quelques  coupures intempestives de temps en temps, et un débit plutôt au-dessus de la moyenne même en zone dégroupée.

ALICE est très sexy à la télé, mais elle succède à TISCALI...et ne possède aucune infrastrucure technique en local, donc sous-traite tout cet aspect primordial,reste le prix et la maintenance à suivre, detoute façon aucune couverture nationale assurée, je parle aux provinciaux que je suis évidemment.


----------



## kyman (29 Novembre 2005)

WANADOO c'est un peu plus cher mais au moins ça marche correctement.


----------



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> un peu plus cher


J'aime bien le *un peu *


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2005)

Oui et puis les boutiques les vendeurs ca se paie moi je n'ai pas a me plaindre de Wanadoo alors je reste chez eux


----------



## Hakton (29 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais il ne faut pas abuser non plus... Payer 20 euros en plus pour une Hotline que je ne me suis jamais servi je ne vois pas où est l'avantage.


----------



## ntx (29 Novembre 2005)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il ne faut pas abuser non plus... Payer 20 euros en plus pour une Hotline que je ne me suis jamais servi je ne vois pas où est l'avantage.


Oui, ça fait chère pour une assurance.


----------



## Duke Fleed (30 Novembre 2005)

petite question en passant: si on  veut partir de chez wanadoo mais qu'on est dans une zone non-degroupee, est-il vrai qu'on doive garder l'abonnement france telecom pour la ligne fixe( pour qu'elle reste " ouverte" aussi pour l'adsl??)

merci de me preciser ce point un peu obscur pour moi


----------



## valoriel (30 Novembre 2005)

kyman a dit:
			
		

> WANADOO c'est un peu plus cher mais au moins ça marche correctement.


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

faudra m'expliquer les problèmes de synchro chez mon grand-père alors... 

et question tarif, c'est surtout un peu *beaucoup* plus cher


----------



## geoffrey (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est probablement un choix générationel 

Mais je plussois Valoriel, c'est beaucoup plus cher !!


----------



## ntx (30 Novembre 2005)

Duke Fleed a dit:
			
		

> petite question en passant: si on  veut partir de chez wanadoo mais qu'on est dans une zone non-degroupee, est-il vrai qu'on doive garder l'abonnement france telecom pour la ligne fixe( pour qu'elle reste " ouverte" aussi pour l'adsl??)
> 
> merci de me preciser ce point un peu obscur pour moi


Il faut être *dégroupé totalement* pour pouvoir s'affranchir de l'abonnement France Telecom. C'est uniquement dans cette configuration que ton provider pourra lui-même assurer les services précédemment assurés par FT.


----------



## Duke Fleed (30 Novembre 2005)

merci de cette précision
c'est bien ce que je craignais


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2005)

Au niveau de "la pointe technologique" chez Free on peut noter : FreePlayer basé sur VLC qui permet d'afficher sur l'écran de sa télé les films stockés sur son ordi... pas mal.
Et maintenant tadaaa... la possibilité de regarder sur l'écran de son ordi ... les émissions télé ! :love:  (enfin, pas encore mais ça devrait débarquer courant décembre selon les news...)


----------



## Hakton (2 Décembre 2005)

Autant regarder les émissions télé sur la télé ! lol


----------



## ntx (2 Décembre 2005)

En fait, il faut voir si ce nouveau service pourra être combiné avec un système d'enregistrement, comme cela on pourra avoir un magnétoscope numérique avec les fonctionnalité qu'on souhaite ... enfin si des développeurs s'y attaquent.
A suivre ...


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui, et j'ai hâte de voir si la qualité des émissions TNT est supérieure de manière flagrante sur un écran lcd 1024x768 par rapport à une vieille télé...
Pour le développement d'une telle appli, il ne faudra compter que sur de bonnes volontés françaises... allons enfants...


----------



## ntx (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour Free, la qualité dépend de l'encodage en Mpeg-2 choisi. Et d'ailleurs je me demande s'ils n'ont pas modifier leur réglages. Sur grand écran (plus de 2m de diagonale  ) pour un match (de rugby en l'occurrence) auparavant on voyait l'effet de la compression sur les grandes surfaces vertes de la pelouse, alors que pour le match de la semaine dernière, ça ne se voyait plus


----------



## nicogala (2 Décembre 2005)

Ok pour la qualité du format, mais là la différence c'est de pouvoir le voir sur des écrans de résolution supérieure... et sans surcoût surtout


----------



## ntx (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour voir une différence quant à la résolution, il faudrait que Free diffuse en haute définition, ce qui n'est pas encore prévu. Mais ça viendra ... avec la V5 ou la V6.


----------



## bebes (6 Décembre 2005)

comparons  free = adsl=freebox+téléphone+télé+répondeur+abonnement ft+présentation du no+freeplayer+télé sur pc etc etc pour un seul prix 29,99¤

combien chez wanachoux  

la télé sur pc l'interet = si ma femme mate un dvd sur le plasma cela m'évite de m'équiper d'un deuxieme pour mater quelque chose 

free depuis un an pas de soucis a part au début un ou deux mois sans connexion mais je soupçonne ft de sabotage 

ft ça marche nickel et il ont un bon sav    c'est pas un peu contradictoire


----------



## geoffrey (7 Décembre 2005)

j'avais lu un article ou ils estimaient à 96 ¤ le prix chez FT pour avoir l'equivalent de Free, soit 3 fois plus cher.

mais y'en a que ca rassure de payer cher


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

bebes a dit:
			
		

> comparons  free = adsl=freebox+téléphone+télé+répondeur+abonnement ft+présentation du no+freeplayer+télé sur pc etc etc pour un seul prix 29,99¤


Le répondeur est aussi gratuit chez FT mais il est moins bien car le mail qu'il t'envoie pour t'avertir d'un message ne comprend pas le contenu dudit message en pièce jointe alors que Free le met.
Mais la présentation du numéro n'est pas gratuite chez FT, loin de la ...  ... et Free propose aussi le signal d'appel et d'autre services, payants chez FT.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (10 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,

Je vois que la discussion bas son plein.
Moi, je suis chez FT en non-dégrouper. 
Lieu : petit village du Var, à 40 Km de Toulon.

Je suis heureux d'avoir l'adsl, mais à quel prix : 
Wanadoo adsl 2 méga + LiveBox + Tél illimit. = 47,90 ¤  

Qui dit mieux?  

Bon, il faut reconnaître que je n'ai jamais eu de problème, la mise en service a été faite en une semaine et la livebox m'a été livré le lendemain de mon appel (trop rapide d'après le service commercial,  ).

Alors là, je me décide doucement vers alice, et pour un prix plus faible (-17,95¤, c'est pas négligeable) avec des services plus importants.

Après on peut spéculer sur la fiabilité du réseau et des services.  Je me souviens des pbs de jeunesse avec la livebox, nul n'est éparnier.

On peut également juger l'impartiabilité de FT, qui n'aime pas voir ses clients aller voir ailleurs ; et qui fait tout pour ralentir le processus.

Cependant, avoir un adsl "box" en 6 mégas mini + tél. ill. + alice box gratuite ; je pense que ça vaut le coût. Non?

Maintenant je vais voir les modalités de résiliations chez wanadoo, là, on va rire, je m'attends au pire!


----------



## Hakton (10 Décembre 2005)

Il faut encoyer une lettre de résiliation, en recommandé, à Wanadoo.
Moi je leur ai carrement écris la cause tout de suite en leur disant que leurs offres sont trop élevés par rapport à la concurence.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (10 Décembre 2005)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Il faut encoyer une lettre de résiliation, en recommandé, à Wanadoo.
> Moi je leur ai carrement écris la cause tout de suite en leur disant que leurs offres sont trop élevés par rapport à la concurence.




Oh, ben c'est pas idiot ça 

Remarques, le meilleur moyen d'obtenir qqchose c'est de les faire réagir !


----------



## lalou (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je vous trouve un peu sévère avec France Telecom et Wanadoo :mouais: :hein: .

Pour ma part, j'ai pas loin d'une demi-douzaine d'heure de conso téléphone bimensuel fixe vers mobile (les ados à la maison, ça côute cher...) et je suis en zone rurale non dégroupée. 
Ni Free, ni Alice ne pourront m'aider à économiser là-dessus. 

Comme l'eau peut couler sous les ponts avant que je puisse avoir accès à la TV, la TNT etc... Je préfère rester chez Wanadoo pour 30 ¤/mois et un débit pas dégueulasse de 6-7 Mbp/s (un seul échec de connexion en un an).
Quant à la téléphonie, j'ai opté pour la solution Skype + Cuphone.



> 96 ¤ le prix chez FT pour avoir l'equivalent de Free, soit 3 fois plus cher.



Oui, si l'on considère que les 60 millions de français (ou plutôt les 40% qui ont internet) sont parisiens


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Je vous trouve un peu sévère avec France Telecom et Wanadoo :mouais: :hein: .
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai pas loin d'une demi-douzaine d'heure de conso téléphone bimensuel fixe vers mobile (les ados à la maison, ça côute cher...) et je suis en zone rurale non dégroupée.
> Ni Free, ni Alice ne pourront m'aider à économiser là-dessus.


Regarde bien les tarifs de Free : il me semble que les appels de fixe vers mobile sont moins cher chez Free que chez FT ... de quelques centimes par minutes, mais c'est toujours cela. Et sinon dit à tes enfants d'appeler des fixes , et alors ce sera gratuit. Ils appeleront des mobiles quand ils paieront la facture


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (11 Décembre 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai pas loin d'une demi-douzaine d'heure de conso téléphone bimensuel fixe vers mobile (les ados à la maison, ça côute cher...) et je suis en zone rurale non dégroupée.



Pour "économiser" sur les communications vers les mobiles, FT ne propose pas de forfaits réellement interressants. Cependant, FT propose une tarification à la minute moins chere que d'ordinaire.
Si ce n'est déjà fait, renseignes-toi!


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (11 Décembre 2005)

Ah j'ai oublié,:rose: 

Je m'adresse aux possesseurs du modem Alice : 
- est-ce que la configuration entre le modem Alice et les fonctions d'airport (WIFI et borne airport) est moins fastidieuse qu'avec la livebox.

- Les échanges vidéoconférence (PC/MAC et MAC/MAC) sont-ils sans soucis ?

Merciiiiii


----------



## Tangi (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je vais bientôt déménager sur Paris, et je pense aller chez Free, juste une petite question :

Ceux qui sont abonnés chez Free et qui en sont satisfaits, vous avez une carte Wi-Fi ou votre modem est branché en Ethernet ??? La vraie question est, est-ce que ça marche aussi bien dans les deux cas ???


La question est peut être idiote, donc je m'excuse par avance :rose:...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part hub ethernet (et ça fonctionne très bien).


----------



## ntx (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,


			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui sont abonnés chez Free et qui en sont satisfaits, vous avez une carte Wi-Fi ou votre modem est branché en Ethernet ??? La vraie question est, est-ce que ça marche aussi bien dans les deux cas ???


Je suis en ethernet, mais j'ai cru voir des avis défavorable sur la carte Wifi de la Freebox. Certains préfèrent mettre un routeur wifi derrière la Freebox. Des témoignages ?

PS : une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera peut être la réponse, sinon créer un fil dédié parce que dans celui-ci les gens ne sauront pas forcement répondre à ta question.


----------



## Tangi (14 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part hub ethernet (et ça fonctionne très bien).






			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis en ethernet, mais j'ai cru voir des avis défavorable sur la carte Wifi de la Freebox. Certains préfèrent mettre un routeur wifi derrière la Freebox. Des témoignages ?
> 
> PS : une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera peut être la réponse, sinon créer un fil dédié parce que dans celui-ci les gens ne sauront pas forcement répondre à ta question.


Je vous remercie ...

Je vais faire une petite recherche...


----------



## totoroi (15 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, c'est ce que j'ai fait mettre mon joli netgear en désactivant la fonction modem pour en faire un point d'accès wifi et ça marche très bien.

En revanche j'avais des doutes sur la carte wifi de la freebox, car elle me semblaitr très spécifique et à 27 euros, ne rien pouvoir en faire sans la freebox, c'est un peu rude. Et je pensais qu'elle ne supportait que la norme b; mais maintenant je sais qu'elle supporte la norme g.

Le débit en wifi est équivalent à ce que j'avais chez club internet à 2 Mégas (le modem et mon iMac sont séparés d'environ 5 ou 6 mètres).

Je pense que ça va nettement plus vite en ethernet. Si tu veux des infos sur Free et la freebox, précises, mais aussi libres et indépendantes, je te conseille ce site:

www.universfreebox.com

Enfin, je sais que j'ai actuellement bcp d'amis qui vont chez alice pour la hotline, car ils partent persuadés qu'il y aura des pbs. Alors quand je leur parle de freeplayer, etc... ça leur fait peur.

Autre énorme avantage de free à mon humble avis: jusqu'à 1 Go offert pour l'hébergement de pages perso, il suffit de comparer avec le prix d'un hébergement classique et le ratio est vite fait.


----------



## Tangi (15 Décembre 2005)

totoroi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est ce que j'ai fait mettre mon joli netgear en désactivant la fonction modem pour en faire un point d'accès wifi et ça marche très bien.
> 
> En revanche j'avais des doutes sur la carte wifi de la freebox, car elle me semblaitr très spécifique et à 27 euros, ne rien pouvoir en faire sans la freebox, c'est un peu rude. Et je pensais qu'elle ne supportait que la norme b; mais maintenant je sais qu'elle supporte la norme g.
> 
> ...


Merci je vais consulter le site dont tu parles...

...


----------



## yret (15 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement, j'ai été très déçu par Free qui ne me proposait pas les débits annoncés; et puisqu'ils me harcelaient après résiliation, je leur ai intenté une procédure que j'ai gagnée... 

Je suis donc de retour chez Wanadoo à 29,9 ¤/mois et tél illimité ANALOGIQUE (ligne classique) à 9,9 ¤ chez Budget Telecom et cela fonctionne parfaitement ! (6,5 Méga ADSL contre 1024 chez Free) 

Alors bien sûr, je suis attiré par Alice mais pour 9,85 ¤ de différence, j'hésite franchement:rose: 

D'autant plus que le tél serait par l'ADSL et franchement la qualité n'est pas la même; à chaque fois que je joins des amis équipés ainsi, les voix sont métalliques et accompagnées de petits bruits du même genre... 

Et puis, rien ne vaut, à mon avis, un service client joignable gratuitement (1014 ou 1013) ou qu'on peut rencontrer en agence...


----------



## Kevinou (21 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis en ethernet, mais j'ai cru voir des avis défavorable sur la carte Wifi de la Freebox. Certains préfèrent mettre un routeur wifi derrière la Freebox. Des témoignages ?
> 
> PS : une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera peut être la réponse, sinon créer un fil dédié parce que dans celui-ci les gens ne sauront pas forcement répondre à ta question.


 
J'ai préféré l'option routeur wifi plutôt que l'option carte wifi de la Freebox qui n'avait pas très bonne réputation sur pas mal de forums. Mon cousin à la carte wifi de la Freebox et pourtant ça fonctionne bien donc c'est un choix à faire.


----------



## finlay74 (21 Décembre 2005)

Kevinou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai préféré l'option routeur wifi plutôt que l'option carte wifi de la Freebox qui n'avait pas très bonne réputation sur pas mal de forums. Mon cousin à la carte wifi de la Freebox et pourtant ça fonctionne bien donc c'est un choix à faire.


 De même, je fonctionne avec un routeur wifi mais mon beau père a la carte wifi de free et ça roule sans problème. J'ai choisi le routeur linksys wrt54gs qui est configurable à souhait.


----------



## Tangi (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon dernière petite intervention sur ce sujet, parce qu'on s'écarte un peu du sujet initial, je vais peut être prendre une Borne Airport Express, ça me permettra d'y brancher la FreeBox, ma micro-chaîne et mon imprimante, donc plus aucun fil derrière mon bel iMac G5 ...

...


----------



## yret (23 Décembre 2005)

Et d'ailleurs il ne reste plus que 8 jours avant la suspension de 2 mois offerts par Alice pour une prise d'abonnement...


----------



## Hakton (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben ca y est je suis chez Free !!!
Et Wanadoo essaye par tous les moyens de me récupérer comme client lol. Mais je crois qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ne sont vraiment pas dans le coup avec leurs prix exagérément cher !!!


----------



## yret (24 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais attention ! Il vaut mieux que tout se passe bien ! La hotline de Free étant franchement nullissime !  

Personnellement, je suis revenu chez Wanadoo (quitté Free avec procédure gagnée) et depuis j'ai un débit 6 fois supérieur et un prix équivalent avec un service client gratuit (1014 ou 1013 ou agence); certes je n'ai pas le tél ni la télé numérique mais peu importe...


----------



## yoffy (24 Décembre 2005)

Depuis des années Wanadoo est mon fournisseur.Et puis j'ai demandé que soit retirée la TV qui ne fonctionnait pas et dégradait ma bande passante au tiers de sa valeur....avant hier j'ai reçu un courrier m'avisant de la suppression totale de leur prestation à la fin du mois ... entre autres choses j'ai reçu trois coups de téléphone de gens a qui j'ai précisé n'avoir demandé que la résiliation TV et vouloir garder l'ADSL avec eux.   

Wanadoo a une structure de fonctionnaires à la Big Brother : .... personne n'a pu rattraper le coup.:sick: :afraid: ...... comme La Poste , Air France etc .... par contre j'ai eu droit au courrier mentionné par Hakton ( Une procédure qui ... crée des emplois ! )

Mon inscription chez Free est en cours et je vais me retrouver au moins 10 jours sans accès Internet :hein: 

Je déteste Big Brother !


----------



## yret (24 Décembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo a une structure de fonctionnaires à la Big Brother : .... personne n'a pu rattraper le coup.:sick: :afraid: ...... comme La Poste , Air France etc .... par contre j'ai eu droit au courrier mentionné par Hakton ( Une procédure qui ... crée des emplois ! )



Je trouve un peu désolant, pardonnes-moi, des propos comme cela  ; cela s'apparente à de l'anti-fonctionnaire "de base" ...  

Il y a des gens très compétents à La Poste comme chez Wanadoo et je crois qu'Air France n'a plus rien à démontrer en qualité de service: c'est d'ailleurs une entreprise florissante !


----------



## yoffy (24 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve un peu désolant, pardonnes-moi, des propos comme cela  ; cela s'apparente à de l'anti-fonctionnaire "de base" ...
> 
> Il y a des gens très compétents à La Poste comme chez Wanadoo et je crois qu'Air France n'a plus rien à démontrer en qualité de service: c'est d'ailleurs une entreprise florissante !


Il faut toujours le redire ( pourquoi vouloir systématiquement déplacer le sujet ? ) : il n'y a rien dans tout cela contre les fonctionnaires mais beaucoup contre ces structures    

Je déteste Big Brother !


----------



## Hakton (24 Décembre 2005)

Lol En tout cas pour l'instant je n'ai aucun problème avec Free. Et en plus quand j'étais chez Wanadoo (comme je l'ai déjà dit) je n'ai jamais appelé la hotline, donc je ne veux pas payer plus cher pour rien.
Par contre, là ça fait 3 jours que j'ai Free et ne je n'ai toujours pas le téléphone... Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

Wanadoo est *beaucoup trop* cher et leur service commercial est nul. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça marche bien (encore heureux !).


----------



## yret (26 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo est *beaucoup trop* cher et leur service commercial est nul. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça marche bien (encore heureux !).



Ceci est ton avis  ...

Je ne trouve pas leur service commercial nul et il existe plusieurs intercoluteurs gratuits de plus ! 


Quant au tarif, même s'il reste plus élevé, on a de toute manière les dernières évolutions de débit en premier avec FT (sauf peut-être quand on est dégroupé, ce que je ne connais pas); j'ai ainsi du 800kb/s en débit montant ...qui n'est pas encore proposé ailleurs me semble t-il (seulement 256) 

Et puis les tarifs de Wanadoo diminuent aussi: je paye ainsi 9 cts de moins que chez Free pour un débit 3 fois supérieur (là où j'habite bien sûr) , un service TV que je ne pourrais avoir...
Il reste toutefois la téléphonie c'est vrai mais celle-ci serait via ADSL ...

Au final, avec un abonnement "no limit" de budget télécom à 9,90 ¤/mois (illimité fixe) sur ma ligne classique (jamais coupée et de qualité bien supérieure !   ), je paye donc 9,81 ¤ / mois de plus que chez la plupart des autres fournisseurs qui ne ma garantiraient pas un débit aussi élevé, une qualité téléphonique aussi bonne et un service client joignable...  

En oubliant pas que cela peut aussi être une affaire de goût...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est ton avis  ...



Effectivement. 



			
				yret a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas leur service commercial nul



Peut-être que tes contacts avec eux ont toujours été bons et qu'ils t'ont toujours donné satisfaction - veinard ! . Mais pour moi ça a rarement été le cas et en particulier lorsque j'ai décidé de passer au haut-débit. Là, on a atteint des sommets de nullité.


----------



## yret (26 Décembre 2005)

Finalement, on va peut-être pouvoir modifier le titre prochainement en "Alice, Free ou Wanadoo" suite à ceci http://www.comparatel.fr/news/dnews...un,bouquet,TV,sur,ADSL,gratuit,debut,2006.htm


----------



## Hakton (27 Décembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas compris grand-chose... C'est peut-être parceque je suis crevé lol. 
Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? FT veut offrir des chaines aux abonnés Free ?
Mais bon quoi que fait FT ils seront toujours les plus cher. A moins qu'ils ont enfin compris que la concurence est là maintenant...


----------



## yret (27 Décembre 2005)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon quoi que fait FT ils seront toujours les plus cher. A moins qu'ils ont enfin compris que la concurence est là maintenant...



En fait, Wanadoo pourrait proposer un bouquet de chaînes TV gratuites à tout abonné ADSL... 

Quant au prix, il faut savoir que les services publics n'ont pas le droit d'appliquer les tarifs qu'ils veulent d'oû une certaine latence par rapport aux concurrents privés ...


----------



## Tangi (27 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> En fait, Wanadoo pourrait proposer un bouquet de chaînes TV gratuites à tout abonné ADSL...
> 
> Quant au prix, il faut savoir que les services publics n'ont pas le droit d'appliquer les tarifs qu'ils veulent d'oû une certaine latence par rapport aux concurrents privés ...


Si France Telecom est le seul opérateur pouvant installer des lignes, c'est l'opérateur historique, le secteur de la téléphonie est totalement concurrentiel et France Telecom a tout le loisir de baisser ses tarifs si elle le voulait vraiment, non ???

France Telecom n'est plus un établissement public...

De toute façon j'ai choisi Neuf Telecom ...


----------



## yret (28 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Si France Telecom est le seul opérateur pouvant installer des lignes, c'est l'opérateur historique, le secteur de la téléphonie est totalement concurrentiel et France Telecom a tout le loisir de baisser ses tarifs si elle le voulait vraiment, non ???
> 
> France Telecom n'est plus un établissement public...
> 
> De toute façon j'ai choisi Neuf Telecom ...



Pas vraiment car il y a toujours une obligation de service public et c'est souvent contraignant (je travaille personnellement dans une société de fonds publics mais je suis géré comme dans le privé et on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi...)


----------



## yret (28 Décembre 2005)

Ca se précise pour Wanadoo TV http://www.comparatel.fr/news/dnews...t,du,bouquet,TV,France,Telecom,se,precise.htm


----------



## geoffrey (28 Décembre 2005)

En meme temps proposer quelque chose qui existe depuis 1 ans chez un concurrent (une offre de television gratuite sur SaLigneTV...), je vois pas trop ce que ca a de si excitant ?


----------



## yret (29 Décembre 2005)

Tout simplement que l'argument majeur du "prix trop cher" de Wanadoo ne serait plus d'actualité...


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

Ben il reste le prix de l'abonnement telephonique, de l'option telephone illimité, de l'abonnement internet, .... 

Ce qui m'amuse c'est que FT fait comme s'ils venaient d'inventer quelquechose de fabuleux qui n'existait pas avant. Le neuneu de base va effectivement etre content mais une personne qui s'interesse un minimum aux nouvelles technologie ne peut que sourire  (ou rire ca depends des gens).

FT a encore de la marge avant de ne plus etre "trop cher", et un peu de boulot avant de proposer les memes avancées que Free (comme la TV directement sur l'écran de l'ordi).


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai neuf mais si j'avais su j'aurai pris free, mais pas alice apparement hotline injoignable, dossier de ce mois dans svmmac...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2005)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai neuf mais si j'avais su j'aurai pris free, mais pas alice apparement hotline injoignable, dossier de ce mois dans svmmac...


Effectivement, après une bonne trentaine d'appels à la hotline (maintenant gratuite) d'Alice (Tiscali), je n'ai toujours pas réussi à les joindre. Et, en plus, je peux vous assurer que leur service technique est nullissime ! J'ai eu énormément de problèmes avec Tiscali et jamais un "technicien" n'a été capable de me dépanner !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement que l'argument majeur du "prix trop cher" de Wanadoo ne serait plus d'actualité...



Ah bon ? Chez Free, pour 29,99 euros tu as l'abonnement Internet, la téléphonie et la TV. Chez Wanadoo, pour ce prix là, tu n'as que l'abonnement Internet et il faut ajouter 17 euros pour avoir le reste. Alors je ne vois pas ce que ça change.


----------



## katelijn (30 Décembre 2005)

Free c'est bien 

Et a partir du premier janvier: téléphone gratuit vers 15 pays!

http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=2876


----------



## yret (31 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Chez Free, pour 29,99 euros tu as l'abonnement Internet, la téléphonie et la TV. Chez Wanadoo, pour ce prix là, tu n'as que l'abonnement Internet et il faut ajouter 17 euros pour avoir le reste. Alors je ne vois pas ce que ça change.



Non puisque la TV gratuite arrive... 

D'autre part tu auras toujours les meileurs débits avec FT en premier et avec quelques semaines voire quelques mois avant que cela atteigne les autres opérateurs...et puis le service client est gratuit  (tél 1014, 1013 ou en agence)...

Donc pour quelques ¤ d'écart, une qualité au rendez-vous et des débits plus élevés (c'est valable pour la plupart des zones non dégroupées en tout cas), pour moi, il n'y a pas photo ! surtout après avoir testé Free...et sa hotline à 34 cts d'¤ / min magique et nullissime !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> et puis le service client est gratuit  (tél 1014, 1013 ou en agence)...




Ce n'est pas ce qui est indiqué : _"Une assistance technique 7j/7 et 24h/24, au 0 892 699 113 (0,34 TTC/min à partir d'un téléphone fixe)"_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Non puisque la TV gratuite arrive...
> 
> D'autre part tu auras toujours les meileurs débits avec FT en premier et avec quelques semaines voire quelques mois avant que cela atteigne les autres opérateurs...et puis le service client est gratuit  (tél 1014, 1013 ou en agence)...
> 
> Donc pour quelques ¤ d'écart, une qualité au rendez-vous et des débits plus élevés (c'est valable pour la plupart des zones non dégroupées en tout cas), pour moi, il n'y a pas photo ! surtout après avoir testé Free...et sa hotline à 34 cts d'¤ / min magique et nullissime !



Admettons que tu ne payes pas la TV, il faut quand même ajouter 10 euros pour la téléphonie plus 3 euros pour la location de la Livebox. Ca fait quand même 10/13 euros (ça dépend si tu  loues ou achètes la Livebox) de plus que chez Free. Alors pour toi, ce ne sont peut-être que "quelques euros de plus". Mais pour moi ce sont quelques euros de trop. Et j'estime qu'au minimum ils devraient mettre gratuitement à disposition la Livebox.


----------



## yret (31 Décembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas ce qui est indiqué : _"Une assistance technique 7j/7 et 24h/24, au 0 892 699 113 (0,34 TTC/min à partir d'un téléphone fixe)"_



Oui certes mais tu peux aussi passer par les numéros que j'indiquais ou aller en agence...


----------



## yret (31 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Admettons que tu ne payes pas la TV, il faut quand même ajouter 10 euros pour la téléphonie plus 3 euros pour la location de la Livebox. Ca fait quand même 10/13 euros (ça dépend si tu  loues ou achètes la Livebox) de plus que chez Free. Alors pour toi, ce ne sont peut-être que "quelques euros de plus". Mais pour moi ce sont quelques euros de trop. Et j'estime qu'au minimum ils devraient mettre gratuitement à disposition la Livebox.



Je suis pratiquement sûr que la livebox deviendra gratuite dans un avenir proche...
Personnellement, la téléphonie fait que je paye 9,85 ¤ de plus MAIS elle est utilisable tout le temps et de qualité bien supérieure puisque c'est ma ligne de tél normale !  

Toujours est-il que chacun fait ce qu'il veut et que tant que cela fonctionne chez un opérateur, pourquoi en changer ?   

Free n'a pas été capable de me fournir les débits escomptés pour lesquels je payais plein pôt 29,99 ¤ / mois et, en plus, ils me cassaient les pieds avec des relances de paiement non justifiées; résultat = une procédure gagnée avant même d'aller au tribunal !  

Je dois souligner l'excellence de leur service client qui m'a quand même envoyé la freebox (que je n'espérais plus) 4 mois après avoir résilié ! Chapeau bas...:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pratiquement sûr que la livebox deviendra gratuite dans un avenir proche...



Puisses-tu avoir raison.  

Et pour ceux qui trouverait qu'avec Wanadoo, tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles, voir là le récit de mon passage au haut-débit avec ce FAI.


----------



## Hakton (1 Janvier 2006)

Wanadoo est *BEAUCOUP TROP CHER* un point c'est tout. Leur prix exorbitant, malgré ce que vous dites (les wanadoo fans lol), n'est pas du tout justifié.

De plus j'ai lu aujourd'hui que Free sera plus tard entièrement à part du réseau FT. Ils auront leur propre ligne.
C'est sûr, ce n'est pas encore pour demain mais en tout cas Free montre de plus en plus les dents à FT et prouve que dans l'avenir il n'y aura plus FT qui monopolise tout.
Du moins j'espère...


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

Arretez, vous allez facher Yret


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Arretez, vous allez facher Yret



Non quand même pas !  

mais je m'aperçois que cela en fâche d'autres...  

Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, chacun fait bien comme bon lui semble !   

Ayant essayé Free et Wanadoo, je me permets d'émettre un avis qui prend en compte mes caractérisitiques de ligne, d'habitation et d'utilisation... 

J'avoue avoir songé à Alice mais le nombre de témoignages "trop" élevés d'une hotline gratuite...mais injoignable m'ont fait reculer...

C'est comme une assurance voiture, on paye très souvent pour rien mais le jour où on a besoin on peut être surpris par les garanties !


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Wanadoo est *BEAUCOUP TROP CHER* un point c'est tout. Leur prix exorbitant, malgré ce que vous dites (les wanadoo fans lol), n'est pas du tout justifié.
> 
> De plus j'ai lu aujourd'hui que Free sera plus tard entièrement à part du réseau FT. Ils auront leur propre ligne.
> C'est sûr, ce n'est pas encore pour demain mais en tout cas Free montre de plus en plus les dents à FT et prouve que dans l'avenir il n'y aura plus FT qui monopolise tout.
> Du moins j'espère...



En voilà un qui me semble fâché ! :rateau:   

Juste pour mettre un peu d'huile sur le feu...j'oubliais les superbes 96 ¤ de frais de résiliation (dégressif de 3 ¤ / mois chouette !!  ) ...une paille en somme !


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est en gros le prix de la freebox, que tu n'as pas besoin de louer  

Il y a aussi des clauses pas terrible chez FT, genre tu es obligé de resté un an (au moins de payer pendant un an...).


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> dans l'avenir il n'y aura plus FT qui monopolise tout.
> Du moins j'espère...



Oui et d'ailleurs, après avoir fait faillite, ils retireront leurs infrastructures (lignes, réseaux...) ....

Là c'est sûr, l'abonnement va être très compétitif ! Pensez-vous 0 ¤ / mois !


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

FT sont loins de la faillite  

(Pensez-vous 0 ¤ / mois ! --> c'est pour encore piquer une idée à Free ??)


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'est en gros le prix de la freebox, que tu n'as pas besoin de louer
> 
> Il y a aussi des clauses pas terrible chez FT, genre tu es obligé de resté un an (au moins de payer pendant un an...).



Oui ... Free imposant des frais de résiliation ne peut ajouter cette clause quand même... 

D'ailleurs à chacun des problèmes rencontrés, leur service client m'a souvent fait la proposition très simple de résilier...et de me réabonner !  ...ben oui quoi ? pourquoi pas ? c'est tellement moins onéreux comme solution et terriblement efficace !  

Mais il est vrai qu'on a tous envie de payer moins cher...comme pour beaucoup d'autres choses d'ailleurs...


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

Il en faut pour tout le monde en meme temps. Y'a ceux qui préfèrent payer plus pour une "société historique" et une boutique au coin de la rue, et d'autres, non.

Selon ta localisation (degroupé ou non, adsl ou pas, ...), il y a un FAI qui sort du lot. On ne peut pas comparer simplement comme ca (enfin je pense pas, sinon on tourne en rond comme la).


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Ayant essayé Free et Wanadoo, je me permets d'émettre un avis qui prend en compte mes caractérisitiques de ligne, d'habitation et d'utilisation...



C'est ce que je disais...  



			
				yret a dit:
			
		

> En oubliant pas que cela peut aussi être une affaire de goût...



oui...ou encore...



			
				geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Selon ta localisation (degroupé ou non, adsl ou pas, ...), il y a un FAI qui sort du lot. On ne peut pas comparer simplement comme ca



pour finir là-dessus, tout à fait Thierry !...euh pardon...geoffrey !


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

je met le pion sur le dos de birgit bargeot et kamoulox ? j'ai bon ?


----------



## lamidenis (2 Janvier 2006)

Je suis chez Alice : aucun problème à signaler (zone non dégroupée, modem ethernet).
A+


----------



## vg93179 (2 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est vrai qu'on a tous envie de payer moins cher...comme pour beaucoup d'autres choses d'ailleurs...




Oui, à force de vouloir payer moins cher, on risque de s'en mordre les doigts... 
A scruter le prix le moins cher sur le net.
A faire le voyage en allemagne pour acheter du matos. 
A acheter des nikes moins cheres fabriquées par des petits enfants (oui, le raccourcis est un peu osé)

En fait a prendre des critères personnels  de consommation : combien ca me coute, combien ca me rapporte. 

On pourrait aussi se demander  : combien ca me coute, combien ca rapporte à moi, aux autres, à l'humanité, etc... 

Je suis pas certain que France Telecom se fasse 2 fois plus de marge que Free. 
Peut etre qu'ils payent mieux leurs employés ? 
Qu'ils ne sous traitent pas leur hotline au Sénégal (je dis ca j'en sais rien) 

Etc... 

Parce que traiter les entreprises historiques de big brother rempli de fonctionnaires, c'est oublier que ces missions ou ex missions de service public n'avaient pas pour but de faire du pognon au départ, mais de faire profiter à un maximum de gens de certains services. 
C'est moins louable que de vouloir etre rentable en faisant payer 10 euros de moins aux gens mais en leur donnant moins d'occasions globalement de gagner 15 euros ? 


Je ne vise personne (aucune entreprise) particulierement, mais peut etre devrions nous prendre en compte ce type de critere aussi.

Et alors, on dirait qu'on serait content d'avoir 3 MO plutot que 20 MO en faisant en sorte que tout le monde en profite


----------



## geoffrey (2 Janvier 2006)

J'ai des amis qui travaillent à FT et 
"Peut etre qu'ils payent mieux leurs employés ? "
Dans ce cas les employés de Free gagnent moins que le SMIC 

"Qu'ils ne sous traitent pas leur hotline au Sénégal (je dis ca j'en sais rien) "
Ceci expliquerait cela...

Pourquoi, quand c'est le service public (ou ex service public), on devrait dire merci et amen à tout ?

Surtout que FT/Orange, nieau inegalité des salaires, c'est du beton (y'a qu'à voir combien Breton se mettait dans les poches ). Le modèle communiste, ca fait longtemps qu'il est mort.


----------



## yret (2 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez Alice : aucun problème à signaler (zone non dégroupée, modem ethernet).
> A+



As-tu déjà contacté leur hotline ?

Quel débit as-tu ? En combien de temps as-tu eu la liaison ?


----------



## Hakton (3 Janvier 2006)

*Article SVM Mac :* la guerre des box ADSL.

Ils ont testé toutes les box et FREE remporte largement sur la concurence.
Je vais vous mettre ce qu'ils disent, en bref, sur chacun des FAI.

- *Free : L'ami du Mac.* Tout à moins de 30 euros. 
Lors de nos appels, l'assistance téléphonique a été prompte à répondre en 2 mn et n'est tombé dans uncun pièges tendus. Free propose des bonus : Freeplayer, la télévision en multi-poste pour recevoir les programmes directement sur son Mac, une sortir optique pour regarder les clips en Surround.
Les plus : Facilité d'installation, Télécommande, Prise péritel et sortie audio optique, fonctions bonus.
Les moins : wi-fi en option, offre télévision moyenne.
*Note : 4,5/5*

- *Wanadoo : Gare à la facture !*
Incompatibilités Mac et prix élevé composent la face cachée de l'offre de Wanadoo.
L'ADSL 2+ 18 Mo à 40 euros par mois. A ce prix élevé il faut ajouter les options de téléphonie illimitée, Maligne TV, sans oublier le dépot de frais d'accès et de garantie et la location ou l'achat de la box... Moralité, en 2 ans, un abonné Wanadoo dépense le double de son voisin connecté à Alice !
Le centre d'appel se montre efficace au bout de 20 mn d'attente... Mais avec des techniciens compétents.
*A la vue de la facture élévée, l'abonné Wanadoo mérriterait une box irréprochable, ce n'est pas le cas.*
Les plus : wi-fi integré, assistance tel, réception du boitier, cablage.
Les moins : PRIX, configuration sur mac, incompatibilité Ichat
*Note : 3/5*

*Alice : trop belle pour toi !*
Vraiment séduisante, Alice, mais elle ne répond jamais au téléphone.
Alice est l'opérateur le moins cher du moment, avec club internet.
Le centre d'appel est aux abonnés absents.
Les plus : Tarifs, configuration Mac, télévision, wi-fi
Les moins : Temps d'envoi, assistance téléphonique.
*Note : 2/5*

*Neuf Telecom : tout en option*
C'est le bon dernier de notre comparatif. *Rigoureusement déconseillé au Mac*
Rapide, oui ! simple, non !
C'est le plus cher parmi les opérateurs alternatifs. 
Le script fourni par 9 telecom ne fonctionne pas. Il faut donc le faire à la main...
A part Alice, que nous sommes jamais arrivé à contacter, *9 telecom possède l'assistance téléphonique la plus pathétique !*
Les plus : Dégroupage rapide, interface de configuration.
Les moins : Prix élevé, assistance tel, presélection obligatoire.
*Note : 2/5*

Je n'ai mis que les FAI dont on parle dans ce topic.
Maintenant, à vous de voir. Moi en tout cas au vu de cet article je suis sûr que j'ai bien fait de prendre Free.


----------



## Hakton (3 Janvier 2006)

*Article SVM Mac :* la guerre des box ADSL.

Ils ont testé toutes les box et FREE remporte largement sur la concurence.
Je vais vous mettre ce qu'ils disent, en bref, sur chacun des FAI.

- *Free : L'ami du Mac.* Tout à moins de 30 euros. 
Lors de nos appels, l'assistance téléphonique a été prompte à répondre en 2 mn et n'est tombé dans uncun pièges tendus. Free propose des bonus : Freeplayer, la télévision en multi-poste pour recevoir les programmes directement sur son Mac, une sortir optique pour regarder les clips en Surround.
Les plus : Facilité d'installation, Télécommande, Prise péritel et sortie audio optique, fonctions bonus.
Les moins : wi-fi en option, offre télévision moyenne.
*Note : 4,5/5*

- *Wanadoo : Gare à la facture !*
Incompatibilités Mac et prix élevé composent la face cachée de l'offre de Wanadoo.
L'ADSL 2+ 18 Mo à 40 euros par mois. A ce prix élevé il faut ajouter les options de téléphonie illimitée, Maligne TV, sans oublier le dépot de frais d'accès et de garantie et la location ou l'achat de la box... Moralité, en 2 ans, un abonné Wanadoo dépense le double de son voisin connecté à Alice !
Le centre d'appel se montre efficace au bout de 20 mn d'attente... Mais avec des techniciens compétents.
*A la vue de la facture élévée, l'abonné Wanadoo mérriterait une box irréprochable, ce n'est pas le cas.*
Les plus : wi-fi integré, assistance tel, réception du boitier, cablage.
Les moins : PRIX, configuration sur mac, incompatibilité Ichat
*Note : 3/5*

*Alice : trop belle pour toi !*
Vraiment séduisante, Alice, mais elle ne répond jamais au téléphone.
Alice est l'opérateur le moins cher du moment, avec club internet.
Le centre d'appel est aux abonnés absents.
Les plus : Tarifs, configuration Mac, télévision, wi-fi
Les moins : Temps d'envoi, assistance téléphonique.
*Note : 2/5*

*Neuf Telecom : tout en option*
C'est le bon dernier de notre comparatif. *Rigoureusement déconseillé au Mac*
Rapide, oui ! simple, non !
C'est le plus cher parmi les opérateurs alternatifs. 
Le script fourni par 9 telecom ne fonctionne pas. Il faut donc le faire à la main...
A part Alice, que nous sommes jamais arrivé à contacter, *9 telecom possède l'assistance téléphonique la plus pathétique !*
Les plus : Dégroupage rapide, interface de configuration.
Les moins : Prix élevé, assistance tel, presélection obligatoire.
*Note : 2/5*


Au vu de cet article je suis persouadé d'avoir bien choisi mon FAI


----------



## Hakton (3 Janvier 2006)

*Article SVM Mac :* la guerre des box ADSL.

Ils ont testé toutes les box et FREE remporte largement sur la concurence.
Je vais vous mettre ce qu'ils disent, en bref, sur chacun des FAI.

- *Free : L'ami du Mac.* Tout à moins de 30 euros. 
Lors de nos appels, l'assistance téléphonique a été prompte à répondre en 2 mn et n'est tombé dans uncun pièges tendus. Free propose des bonus : Freeplayer, la télévision en multi-poste pour recevoir les programmes directement sur son Mac, une sortir optique pour regarder les clips en Surround.
Les plus : Facilité d'installation, Télécommande, Prise péritel et sortie audio optique, fonctions bonus.
Les moins : wi-fi en option, offre télévision moyenne.
*Note : 4,5/5*

- *Wanadoo : Gare à la facture !*
Incompatibilités Mac et prix élevé composent la face cachée de l'offre de Wanadoo.
L'ADSL 2+ 18 Mo à 40 euros par mois. A ce prix élevé il faut ajouter les options de téléphonie illimitée, Maligne TV, sans oublier le dépot de frais d'accès et de garantie et la location ou l'achat de la box... Moralité, en 2 ans, un abonné Wanadoo dépense le double de son voisin connecté à Alice !
Le centre d'appel se montre efficace au bout de 20 mn d'attente... Mais avec des techniciens compétents.
*A la vue de la facture élévée, l'abonné Wanadoo mérriterait une box irréprochable, ce n'est pas le cas.*
Les plus : wi-fi integré, assistance tel, réception du boitier, cablage.
Les moins : PRIX, configuration sur mac, incompatibilité Ichat
*Note : 3/5*

*Alice : trop belle pour toi !*
Vraiment séduisante, Alice, mais elle ne répond jamais au téléphone.
Alice est l'opérateur le moins cher du moment, avec club internet.
Le centre d'appel est aux abonnés absents.
Les plus : Tarifs, configuration Mac, télévision, wi-fi
Les moins : Temps d'envoi, assistance téléphonique.
*Note : 2/5*

*Neuf Telecom : tout en option*
C'est le bon dernier de notre comparatif. *Rigoureusement déconseillé au Mac*
Rapide, oui ! simple, non !
C'est le plus cher parmi les opérateurs alternatifs. 
Le script fourni par 9 telecom ne fonctionne pas. Il faut donc le faire à la main...
A part Alice, que nous sommes jamais arrivé à contacter, *9 telecom possède l'assistance téléphonique la plus pathétique !*
Les plus : Dégroupage rapide, interface de configuration.
Les moins : Prix élevé, assistance tel, presélection obligatoire.
*Note : 2/5*


Au vu de cet article je suis persouadé d'avoir bien choisi mon FAI


----------



## Hakton (3 Janvier 2006)

*Article SVM Mac :* la guerre des box ADSL.

Ils ont testé toutes les box et FREE remporte largement sur la concurence.
Je vais vous mettre ce qu'ils disent, en bref, sur chacun des FAI.

- *Free : L'ami du Mac.* Tout à moins de 30 euros. 
Lors de nos appels, l'assistance téléphonique a été prompte à répondre en 2 mn et n'est tombé dans uncun pièges tendus. Free propose des bonus : Freeplayer, la télévision en multi-poste pour recevoir les programmes directement sur son Mac, une sortir optique pour regarder les clips en Surround.
Les plus : Facilité d'installation, Télécommande, Prise péritel et sortie audio optique, fonctions bonus.
Les moins : wi-fi en option, offre télévision moyenne.
*Note : 4,5/5*

- *Wanadoo : Gare à la facture !*
Incompatibilités Mac et prix élevé composent la face cachée de l'offre de Wanadoo.
L'ADSL 2+ 18 Mo à 40 euros par mois. A ce prix élevé il faut ajouter les options de téléphonie illimitée, Maligne TV, sans oublier le dépot de frais d'accès et de garantie et la location ou l'achat de la box... Moralité, en 2 ans, un abonné Wanadoo dépense le double de son voisin connecté à Alice !
Le centre d'appel se montre efficace au bout de 20 mn d'attente... Mais avec des techniciens compétents.
*A la vue de la facture élévée, l'abonné Wanadoo mérriterait une box irréprochable, ce n'est pas le cas.*
Les plus : wi-fi integré, assistance tel, réception du boitier, cablage.
Les moins : PRIX, configuration sur mac, incompatibilité Ichat
*Note : 3/5*

*Alice : trop belle pour toi !*
Vraiment séduisante, Alice, mais elle ne répond jamais au téléphone.
Alice est l'opérateur le moins cher du moment, avec club internet.
Le centre d'appel est aux abonnés absents.
Les plus : Tarifs, configuration Mac, télévision, wi-fi
Les moins : Temps d'envoi, assistance téléphonique.
*Note : 2/5*

*Neuf Telecom : tout en option*
C'est le bon dernier de notre comparatif. *Rigoureusement déconseillé au Mac*
Rapide, oui ! simple, non !
C'est le plus cher parmi les opérateurs alternatifs. 
Le script fourni par 9 telecom ne fonctionne pas. Il faut donc le faire à la main...
A part Alice, que nous sommes jamais arrivé à contacter, *9 telecom possède l'assistance téléphonique la plus pathétique !*
Les plus : Dégroupage rapide, interface de configuration.
Les moins : Prix élevé, assistance tel, presélection obligatoire.
*Note : 2/5


edit : dsl pour les multi-posts, ya eu un bug.
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2006)

Hakton a bugué grave. :affraid: La faute à son FAI sûrement.


----------



## yret (3 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hakton a bugué grave. :affraid: La faute à son FAI sûrement.



Oui c'est pourquoi on les appelle opérateurs ALTERNATIFS...! :rateau:


----------



## Hakton (3 Janvier 2006)

Woooh l'humour... C'est un peu vaseu...


----------



## guizmo47 (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous
Je suis chez Alice et elle me rend fou !!!
Problème de box depuis plus de 2 mois (le modem semble "pirater" la ligne FT, qui par ailleur fonctionne parfaitement lorsque celui ci est débranché...) et aucun moyen de joindre qui que se soit ! Que se soit par mail ou par téléphone ! 
Effectivement lorsque tout va bien ils sont "compétents" (vu qu'on ne leur demande rien !!!) mais au moindre problème, il n'y a plus personne !...
J'ai essayé le bon vieux courier par desespoir de cause... Wait and see...
Mais il est facile de faire de la pub sur la gratuité de la hot line... Elle n'a jamais marché !!! (en moyenne 5 appels par jours en 2 mois !!!...)
Heu oui je suis furieux et donc pret à payer plus cher pour avoir le luxe de pouvoir avoir une personne physique en face de moi en cas de problème...
Je vous tiendrai au courant de le suite des évènements...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant y'a Free qui est tres bien et francais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais attention ! Il vaut mieux que tout se passe bien ! La hotline de Free étant franchement nullissime !



Mais franchement, mettez à jour vos infos !
Free à améliorer nettement ca hotline, quand t'appel, ils te répondent très généralement en moins de 2min
01.net les a classé premier pour leur hotline bien souvent !
Ne dites pas de bêtise !


----------



## Hakton (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce que j'ai mis dans mes multi-posts plus haut


----------



## guizmo47 (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est bizarre !
J'ai l'impression que cette discussion continue et je ne peux pas acceder aux derniers messages ??? Messieurs les modos ?!?!... Ah ben ça y est ça marche... Désolé !


----------



## yret (5 Janvier 2006)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Mais franchement, mettez à jour vos infos !
> Free à améliorer nettement ca hotline, quand t'appel, ils te répondent très généralement en moins de 2min
> 01.net les a classé premier pour leur hotline bien souvent !
> Ne dites pas de bêtise !



Le problème d'une hotline n'est pas seulement de répondre vite (ce qui est déjà bien c'est vrai... )
mais de répondre juste ! Et désolé mais leurs solutions, à l'époque (car cela date certes un peu), étaient nulles !  

Donc tant mieux s'ils se sont améliorés...  

Mais franchement cela pouvait pas être pire !


----------



## Hakton (5 Janvier 2006)

D'après ce que j'ai mis plus haut (pris d'un article svm mac quand-même !) ce sont aujourd'hui les meilleurs.
En plus je les ai appelé aujourd'hui et on peut choisir conseillé mac ou pc.

Tiens au fait, aujourd'hui j'en ai eu 2 qui se sont plein que leur live box bugait tout le temps et que la hotline n'y a rien changé...


----------



## geoffrey (6 Janvier 2006)

Mon beau-frère, à France Telecom, ils lui avaient dit que la LiveBox ne marchait pas avec un Mac...


----------



## kakao (6 Janvier 2006)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, à force de vouloir payer moins cher, on risque de s'en mordre les doigts...
> A scruter le prix le moins cher sur le net.
> 
> En fait a prendre des critères personnels  de consommation : combien ca me coute, combien ca me rapporte.
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord. Perso, j'envisage de prendre free car je n'ai pas bcp de sous en ce moment. Mais, si on a de l'argent, pourquoi s'embêter à vouloir tout moins cher. Low cost = moins d'emplois !


----------



## geoffrey (9 Janvier 2006)

kakao a dit:
			
		

> Low cost = moins d'emplois !



Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec ca, Low Cost n'est pas forcement égal à moins d''emploi.

Low Cost = Pouvoir d'achat plus élevé = Plus de consommation = Plus d'emploi !!!


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec ca, Low Cost n'est pas forcement égal à moins d''emploi.
> 
> Low Cost = Pouvoir d'achat plus élevé = Plus de consommation = Plus d'emploi !!!



Je mettrais ça sur le compte de ta grande jeunesse, à moins que tu sois tomber dans la marmite libérale de la droite la plus bête du monde. Pour avoir dirigé une petite entreprise, j'ai été confrontée au dilemne suivant : si je voulais baisser les prix, il fallait arrêter de produire en France, et faire fabriquer soit en Espagne, soit en Hongrie (et je ne parle pas de la Chine). Alors oui, au final, le produit est moins cher, mais comme la France ne créé plus assez de VRAIS emplois , les salaires stagnent, voire baissent, les jeunes diplômés ont toutes les peines du monde à travailler. Il est où le pouvoir d'achat ?
Entre le monopole soviétique et le libéralisme sauvage, il y a peut-être un juste milieu, non ?
Cela dit, bravo à Free pour son dynamisme !


----------



## geoffrey (9 Janvier 2006)

Ma grande jeunesse ? Pas trop non. Mon libéralisme effrené ? Non plus, suis plutot centre-droite. Le problème c'est que par emploi tu entend seulement emploi dans une usine pour fabriquer quelque chose. Une solution de Low Cost benefique a tout le monde serait de faire fabriquer les produits la ou c'est le moins cher, mais de vendre des services associés à ces produits ici, en France. Ca me parait assez evident, et c'est tout sauf du libéralisme sauvage !!

Le gros problème actuellement c'est qu'on paye PLUS cher quelque chose qui coute MOINS cher à produire... Mais le Low Cost n'est pas responsable de cela, il est responsable pour moitié (cad dans le fait que ca coute moins cher à produire...).

Donc  je persiste et signe, Low Cost = Perte d'emploi ca ressemble un peu à un discours délabré...


----------



## kakao (9 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutot centre-droite. Le problème c'est que par emploi tu entend seulement emploi dans une usine pour fabriquer quelque chose. (...)
> 
> Donc  je persiste et signe, Low Cost = Perte d'emploi ca ressemble un peu à un discours délabré...


Les ouvriers seront ravis d'apprendre que pour Geoffrrey leur emploi compte pour du beurre. Bon, je préfère tenir un "discours délabré" (sic), plutôt que de posséder aussi peu de neurones que les énergumènes douteux qui se disent "plutôt de centre-droit".
Précision pour finir : je ne considère évidemment pas que les emplois se trouvent dans les usines. Mais il faut arrêter de penser que la France a le monopole des neu (neu)rones. Ou alors, elle va effectivement finir par être bien délabrée.


----------



## roro (9 Janvier 2006)

je ne me suis pas tapé totalement la lecture de toutes les pages mais j'y vais quand même de ma p'tite contribution.

J'ai passé 5 ans chez wanadoo jusque juillet 2005, en ADSL classique. Aucun souci majeur pendant ces 5 années.
en septembre 2005, j'ai pris l'adsl 2+ de chez club internet. connexion totalement instable, obligé de rebooter le modem manuellement tout le temps. J'ai résilié au bout de 2 mois, malgré un engagement d'un an. Et cela simplement par téléphone. hotline tjs dispo rapidement. Par contre, ultra couteuse...

J'ai pris alice juste ensuite. Pourquoi ? parce qu'il n'y a pas de frais de résilition, comme CI, en cas de pb. Résultat, depuis octobre, j'ai parfois des décos, mais ça se reconnecte instantanément. Par contre, jeudi dernier, j'ai eu une panne de plus de 4 à partir de 19h : HOTLINE TOTALEMENT INJOIGNABLE.
Ca, c'est du délire : il faut d'abord réussir à avoir le 1033 (on y arrive 1 fois sur 10), et ensuite, faut avoir la hotline (je n'ai JAMAIS réussi)... j'ai essayé de biaser en choisissant l'option "nouvel abonné", mais là, mon interlocuteur m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire. J'étais furax... heureusement, le service a été rétabli dans la soirée. J'ai envoyé des mails depuis, sans réponse...

Free, c'est aléatoire comme tous les autres FAI. Le seul pb, c'est que si ça foire pour toi, t'es bon pour payer 96euros de frais de résilition (moins 3euros par mois d'ancienneté). Ca fait cher le test en cas de pb.
bref, je conseille de commencer par tester les FAIs qui ne facturent pas la résiliation en cas de pb !


----------



## chdud (9 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis chez free depuis 4 ans environ. Un bug sur la première freebox que j'ai eu. Une autre m'a été envoyée tous frais payés et très rapidement. La hotline, pas facile à joindre dans la journée mais le soir tard et le matin, pas de blème. Des débits bien satisfaisants.La gratuité sur les fixes que ce soit en france, dans pas mal de pays d'europe et states et australie. Des services jamais proposés par france telecom. J'ai récupéré une freebox 2 mois après avoir déménagé uniquement à cause de france telecom. Bref, beaucoup de bien sur free.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Janvier 2006)

kakao a dit:
			
		

> Les ouvriers seront ravis d'apprendre que pour Geoffrrey leur emploi compte pour du beurre.



Je vois pas trop ou tu as lu ca. Si tu arretais d'interpreter ce que je dit, ca serait pas mal 

Maintenant libre a moi de penser que c'est un discours de vieux reac que de penser que Low Cost = Perte d'emploi et libre à toi de penser que je suis neuneu


----------



## chdud (11 Janvier 2006)

Oui, effectivement, on est un peu dur avec ft mais peut-être pas assez encore... TOUS leurs services sont payants et c'est pas 50centimes d'euros... Il sosnt aimable comme des portes de prisons quand on arrive à les joindre et je pense qu'ils sont un peu restés sur une idée de monopole. Ils font systématiquement obstruction quand il faut passer par eux et ils ne se privent pas... Dès que je peux, je les lourdent. Ils ont pourtant un savoir faire... Ils vont vite plonger s'ils ne se ressaisissent pas très vite et tant pis pour eux...


----------



## Hakton (12 Janvier 2006)

chdud a dit:
			
		

> Oui, effectivement, on est un peu dur avec ft mais peut-être pas assez encore... TOUS leurs services sont payants et c'est pas 50centimes d'euros... Il sosnt aimable comme des portes de prisons quand on arrive à les joindre et je pense qu'ils sont un peu restés sur une idée de monopole. Ils font systématiquement obstruction quand il faut passer par eux et ils ne se privent pas... Dès que je peux, je les lourdent. Ils ont pourtant un savoir faire... Ils vont vite plonger s'ils ne se ressaisissent pas très vite et tant pis pour eux...


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. ca fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à penser ainsi de FT.


----------



## mistertitan (12 Janvier 2006)

moi je suis chez la belle alice depuis fin octobre et tres content de mon degroupage total

lancez vous et invitez moi pour vos programmes reciprok (fidelité alice)


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je n'irais pas chez Alice mais pas pour les raisons que vous croyez.
Je n'irais pas chez Alice parce que je n'aime pas que l'on me prenne pour un con. Je deteste cette méthode marketing où l'on donne un prénom féminin et le visage d'une pute blonde pour des services purement techniques dans l'unique but de me faire croire que ce serait mieux, que la vie serait plus belle avec eux et surtout hyper sympa. En plus : elle est moche. Cela me donne vraiment l'impression d'être dans un magazine de Tuning où s'éparpillent des photos de gonzesses en maillot de bain couchés sur une paire de pneus 19". Moi ça me donne la gerbe.
Ce sont des méthodes purement italiennes et c'est vraiment tout ce que je deteste.
Alors à choisir entre Free et Alice, pour une fois soyons chauvin.


----------



## Tangi (12 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'irais pas chez Alice mais pas pour les raisons que vous croyez.
> Je n'irais pas chez Alice parce que je n'aime pas que l'on me prenne pour un con. Je deteste cette méthode marketing où l'on donne un prénom féminin et le visage d'une pute blonde pour des services purement techniques dans l'unique but de me faire croire que ce serait mieux, que la vie serait plus belle avec eux et surtout hyper sympa. En plus : elle est moche. Cela me donne vraiment l'impression d'être dans un magazine de Tuning où s'éparpillent des photos de gonzesses en maillot de bain couchés sur une paire de pneus 19". Moi ça me donne la gerbe.
> Ce sont des méthodes purement italiennes et c'est vraiment tout ce que je deteste.
> Alors à choisir entre Free et Alice, pour une fois soyons chauvin.


Quel râleur ...

Il resort d'une enquête menée par le magazine SVM Mac que le meilleur opérateur à l'heure actuelle est Free, et de loin je crois, parfaitement adapté au Mac, Hotline de qualité, prix ultra compétitif. Le dernier de la liste (qui comporte une dizaine de FAI) est Neuf Telecom, je n'avais pas lu cette enquête avant d'arrêter mon choix, et deviner lequel j'ai choisi ... En même temps la réponse est quelques posts plus haut ...

Si Neuf est très mal noté, je dois avouer, que ma ligne a été activée en moins d'une semaine, que je n'ai eu aucun mal à la brancher à une borne AirPort et que les débits sont tels que prévus, donc rien à dire ...


P.S. J'aime beaucoup les trois dernières lignes de ta signature, faut absolument que je resorte ça à un de mes collègues, ça lui correspond tout à fait ...

...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Quel râleur ...


C'est un boulot à plein temps ! 



> Si Neuf est très mal noté, je dois avouer, que ma ligne a été activée en moins d'une semaine, que je n'ai eu aucun mal à la brancher à une borne AirPort et que les débits sont tels que prévus, donc rien à dire


Les enquêtes, c'est bien mais l'expérience personnelle, c'est mieux.
Il faut comprendre une chose, c'est que pour la technologie ADSL et pourvu que les installations des FAI soient correctes, il ne doit pas y avoir de grosses différences de performances, exception faite de France Télécom et Free parce qu'il sont les seuls à disposer d'une infrastructure réseau privée et qu'ils peuvent donc totalement maitriser les charges des débits entrant et sortant.
En gros, le vrai goulet d'étranglement se trouve sur la boucle locale, c'est à dire de votre prise d'appartement jusqu'au central DSLAM. C'est la qualité (distance/atténuation/parasites) de cette boucle locale qui va déterminer la qualité de reception des données, du téléphone sur iP et de la télévision si votre ligne le permet.
Cette boucle locale est figée, quelque soit le FAI que vous choisirez, ses performances, bonnes ou mauvaises resteront les mêmes. Donc, si vous avez un débit pourri chez NeufTelecom due au fait que votre ligne de boucle locale est mauvaise (trop loin du DSLAM), changer de FAI n'arrangera rien du tout, partant évidemment du principe que les équipements des FAI sont les mêmes.
Bref, tout ça pour dire que la différence entres les FAI se fait surtout sur la réactivité en cas de problème, c'est là qu'on voit si on est chez un bon fournisseur. Tant qu'on a pas de problème, il n'y a pas de bon ou de mauvais FAI. Dans cette situation, France Télécom est le grand gagnant parce qu'il n'y a pas de notion de dégroupage (puisque propriétaire des boucles locales) et donc pas d'intermédiaire à faire intervenir, ça va forcément plus vite.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

Concernant Free, ils ont beau être bien noté, je viens de résilier mon contrat chez eux après 3 années sans problèmes pour cause de déménagement. Tout à été fait dans les règles de l'art, les papiers correctement rempli et envoyé en temps et en heure. Mais cela ne les a pas empeché de continuer les prélévements tout en me précisant que la ligne était résilié et coupé !!  
2 coups de fil à la hotline :
Le premier au service commercial où je tombe sur une charmante jeune fille qui a un mal fou à s'exprimer en langue française et avec un vocabulaire à peine plus riche que ma fille de 2 ans 1/2. La moitié du temps à été consacré à tout lui faire repeter.   Bref, aucune explication possible concernant l'erreur de prélevement, même si elle constate effectivement sur son écran que la ligne est resiliée et que les prélevements continuent.
Elle me conseille d'appeler le service technique.  (pour un problème de facturation ????? va comprendre !)
Second coup de fil au service technique, et là, effectivement, un jeune homme charmant qui parle correctement le français (incroyable). Il m'explique que (par suppositions), c'est France Telecom qui a tardé à couper la ligne (le 2 janvier au lieu du 31 décembre) et que donc le mois de janvier à été facturé par erreur.
Résultat : on me demande d'envoyer un courrier avec AR au service reclamations de Free avec toutes les preuves justifiant ma demande de résiliation, qui permettraient d'étudier mon dossier et *éventuellement* d'obtenir un remboursement *à titre graçieux* dans les 2 mois ! ( ça ira pour cette fois mais n'y revenez plus !) Et en plus, il faudrait que je dise : merci, excusez moi.

Je rêve : tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il sont responsables, qu'ils ont toutes les preuves qu'il faut pour retablir immédiatement la situation mais NON, ce n'est pas la procédure, c'est au client de faire la demande et de fournir toutes les preuves nécessaires et à défaut : pas de remboursement possible, tu l'as dans l'os.
Bref, Free, c'est bien, mais c'est comme partout ailleurs, dès qu'il y a un problème, ça devient rapidement le parcours du combatant.
Mais puisqu'on parle ici de Free face à Alice, il faut au moins dire que chez Free, ils répondent au téléphone, eux, et en moins de 3mn dans mon cas (en journée).....  
Ceci dit, ça ne m'empechera pas de retourner chez eux, une fois ces problèmes reglés et mon déménagement effectué.


----------

